# Tooting my horn



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Once upon a time I had a web site and a small business both went down the crapper 
I still have plans though for the latter. Now with the revamping of Cheftalk and the ability to post a picture, I just wanted to post a picture or 2 showing how I got my nickname of Chrose.

Go here:
http://www.cheftalk.com/HTML/chrose.html


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose,

I can't see the pictures,
But they must be good because my computer belched when i opened the thread:bounce: 
No kidding
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Mine made a weird sound too!!



This looks like a job for our fearless leader!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

That's odd. They were there last night. I have an idea. Let me try this.

I have set up a small page on ChefTalk Chrose's pictures. They were very large so please go to this link:

http://www.cheftalk.com/HTML/chrose.html

_This was edited by Nicko. The images was very large so I have placed links to them. Just click on the link to see the image._


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I think I may know why this didn't work. If I am correct I will fix the thread tonight when I get home.

It will be worth the effort I'm sure


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Chrose,

If you need help posting the pictures let me know. I noticed that the path was point to the A: drive which is probably why it was showing up on your computer. Most likely you had the images on a floppy disk in your A: drive and so when the browser sees the path A:// it will look on your A drive (or floppy disk drive). You need to have them somewhere on the web so they will show up properly. Email them to me and I will post them.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Bingo my thoughts exactly!

I assume this means then that even if they are on my hard drive, without a web site hosting they wont show. Correct?
If that's the case I may already have a host. Uh oh! When my PC Crashed I may have lost that info. Ok maybe I'll e-mail them to you.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I think I got lost somewhere....isn't chrose (chocolate rose)? Your site is hockey?


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Your hocky pix are cool.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Mine worked fine.
Any team cards?
I've been in the Stars Club here in Dallas after a game and had no idea! The players drank us under the table!
Panini


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey if you want to see Chrose's pics go to this link:

http://www.cheftalk.com/HTML/chrose.html


----------

